
LIFE on the Moon (1969) - mikecane
http://books.google.com/books?id=vUwEAAAAMBAJ&lpg=PA18&ots=yrbHlE51fz&dq=armstrong&pg=PP1#v=onepage&q&f=false
======
raganwald
I read this as a boy. I'm moved to tears. I'm sorry, that isn't much of a
productive comment, but I really have no words for what it feels like to have
grown up with that as an example of what mankind could really do.

~~~
rbanffy
I still have a special edition of one of the leading Brazilian magazines of
the time dedicated to first lunar landing. I've lost count of how many times
I've read it.

I now understand why we went there and why we never went back. I feel betrayed
and disappointed. Our species has proved itself worthy and our leaders reduced
it to a pissing contest.

------
rwmj
That's definitely worth reading for the adverts, and for the dramatic irony of
the leader about Nixon withdrawing support for the war in Vietnam.

~~~
waterlesscloud
And the photo spread on the tony new Watergate building. Complete with photos
of John Mitchell enjoying his new digs there.

And the several pages on the girl troubles of the Prince Of Wales.

~~~
mjferring
Maurice Stans was there also. Mitchell and Stans both had living quarters in
Watergate. I've watched "All the President's Men" at least 50 times and never
knew this. Very cool.

------
bstar77
I thought Panasonic's Full page Ad on 16D (big yellow ad) was pretty touching.
Who does that now-a-days?

------
spitfire
That issue has the worlds best VW ad. Look for it.

------
mynameishere
_It's ugly, but it gets you there._

 _Brillo offers you the moon. Free._

That didn't take long.

------
ghshephard
Just took 30 minutes of my time. I actually _felt_ like I was reading about
our landing on the moon.

(note: Even though it wasn't the point - this is first time I've read a
magazine from (virtual) cover to cover in several years. The advertisements
and discussion of prince charles possible wife were fascinating.)

------
Zaheer
Haha I found the computer dating ad to be interesting. Didn't realize they had
that back then.

------
ofca
feels like reading Life issue 43 years from now, not 43 years ago...

------
alpine
"It's ugly but it gets you there."

Who says a German's PR company doesn't have a sense of humour?

~~~
mikecane
Back then, even ads were exciting. Here's more about those VW ads:
[http://alexandergrant.blogspot.com/2010/06/1960s-volkswagen-...](http://alexandergrant.blogspot.com/2010/06/1960s-volkswagen-
ads.html)

------
grantatarde2011
its good book.

